# the spoiled little buggers



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well mostly dally. having some trouble with her eating other foods. well she will ONLY take other foods from my hands. then she will hold it and eat it. she gets dried fruit and treats this way, and i even got her to take a few carrot sticks, but still wont take the pellets she decided she doesnt like anymore.


but i got some photos of them, mostly dally

these ones are her eating the dried fruits and yogurt dipped treats. papaya, strawberries, and blackberries. and one of her playing with her leather toy.



















































































then she got some cuddles...

















































then some more of her, mostly preening































not sure what to make of this photo, she just moved awkwardly 












this has to be one of my favourites














then got a few of tsuka in the next post


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka climbing on his toy











he molted out his two longest tail feathers so he is missing them and it looks so goofy











and he was being cute!











he's a good boy and still eats his pellets and eats his veggies all on his own... maybe dally needs to learn a thing or two from him LOL


----------



## Ahm3d (May 11, 2012)

awww very nice


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thank you Ahm3d


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Those are all great cute pictures! I love the last one of Dally!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

me too! the messy crest and the funny face and the messed up feathers... its priceless lol


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Aaaw... Your birds are so gorgeous! 
Cody hasn't quite mastered the holding things with her foot yet, lol.
What cuties!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well tsuka is learning to hold things in his feet, not food, but pieces of toys he breaks apart he likes to hold, but he is clumsy. but hes learning lol


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Tsuka definitely has a distinct personality, It shows in every photo. Good pics. :thumbu:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

distinct personality is right  hes unpredictable lol


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just love seeing new posts from you dally... bc i always anticipate new pictures of one or all of the four...your birds are sooo cute


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks tweety2012


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the pic where Dally looks like she's strutting her stuff  the 'awkward' pic lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

that one cracked me up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are all very cute pics


----------

